# Unlocking computer



## Nisa4569 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have an older Hp pavilion computer that runs windows 7,,,, I haven’t used it in over 2 years and now I’m trying to get my pics and other docs and I can’t remember my password, I don’t have a recovery disk and don’t know how to reset or bypass the login 
Any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We don't usually provide help here with a password-protected computer because we have no way of confirming who its owner is or why that person wants to access it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nisa4569 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok I’ll take it to geek squad and see if they can help because had account with them just didn’t want to spend money to get it done


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if the "Geek Squad" will be able to help you, but good luck.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If they can't, they aren't worth the air they breathe. Oh, wait, the Geek Squad. They aren't ... I've done this many times. A relatively easy process ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry we can't help with bypassing passwords
Please read the forum rules
https://forums.techguy.org/help/rules/


> Bypassing Passwords (show less)
> Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


Topic now closed


----------

